# Bugmotor von haswing



## huawei71 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,hat jemand zufällig einen bugmotor von Haswing?
Möchte mir evtl. einen zulegen und hoffe das hier jemand was dazu sagen kann...

grüße


----------



## simmi321 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bugmotor von haswing*

Benutze mal die Suchfunktion ich meine da gibts einen tread zu dem Motor .


----------



## huawei71 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bugmotor von haswing*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Benutze mal die Suchfunktion ich meine da gibts einen tread zu dem Motor .





Alle Daten usw sind mir bekannt,finde leider keinen der so ein Teil hat und mir sagen kann ob es die 500 wert ist..|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Eben über die Suchfunktion gefunden...danke


----------



## BOB2611 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bugmotor von haswing*

Jo hab einen.


----------



## tomsen83 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bugmotor von haswing*

Dat is dolle schön das Du einen hast. Ein paar Zeilen wie sich das mit deiner Zufriedenheit verhält und was nu nich so supi ist wären toll.


----------



## tlang78 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bugmotor von haswing*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Dat is dolle schön das Du einen hast. Ein paar Zeilen wie sich das mit deiner Zufriedenheit verhält und was nu nich so supi ist wären toll.



:m

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## huawei71 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bugmotor von haswing*

BOB2611           Jo hab einen....Super!!!
Wie Lange hast du den motor?
Bist du mit ihm zufrieden?
Wie schwer ist dein Boot?
Ist er ausreichend von der Leistung usw??????????

Wenn es dir nicht zuviel Mühe macht und es nicht zuviel Zeit raubt kannst du ja mal etwas ausführlicher Antworten#c


----------



## BOB2611 (12. Juni 2014)

Habe ihn an einem 5,2m langen Aluboot. Verbaut inkl. Schnellwechselplatte. 






Nehme ihn vorwiegend zum Verlangsamen der Drift beim Vertikalangeln in der Elbe oder klopfen auf Wels. Verarbeitung scheint ok, Steuerung mit der Fernbedienung ist auch ok leider ist die erste Batterie der Fernbedienung nach 3 Einsätzen schon platt gewesen [emoji16] Die Leistung reicht auf jeden Fall mein Boot im Hauptstrom zu halten bei "normalem" Strömungsdruck bei niedrigem Durchfluss fährt er auch langsam Strom auf. Habe ihn an einer 100Ah Blei Gel Batterie und komme bei meiner Fischerei damit gut 2-3 Tage aus. Vergleich zu anderen Modellen kann ich nicht geben.


----------



## huawei71 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bugmotor von haswing*

ok....danke#6


----------



## tomsen83 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bugmotor von haswing*

Danke für deine Einschätzung#6


----------

